# caravan



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Must be getting older, or maybe the Gypsy's in my car park last week have piqued my interest but me and the wife are considering buying a decent sized Touring caravan.

Looking at Adrias at the moment as they seem to favour a fixed bunk bed and 2nd smaller seating area creating a bit of a kids bed room if you get one with a sliding door.

Would use it for our usual two weeks in devon with an awning (cheaper than the static we rent), ad hoc breaks and a week in France.

I've got a 320d touring which should be an ok tow car I would hope, seeing how my dad used to tow with a 1.6 Sierra or Maxi when I was a kid.

Any one on here going to owning a caravan and what vans are good?, my parents always used to but Sprite Musketeers when we were kids and we had some memorable trips to France in them. 

That or a camper van that could tow our Mini .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Check your towing weights on the car... And then the weight of the caravan. Remember luggage etc does add substancial weight. Also when did you pass your test? Check to make sure you have it on your licence, if you don't the max you can be is 3.5tonnes. That is car, caravan, people and luggage. 

HTH and makes sense. :thumb:


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.caravanningnow.co.uk/caravanning/faqweight.htm

Paula


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

fuuny I just got rid of my tourer as I found it getting rather expensive

fuel cost
site fees (getting more expensive each year) 
insurance 
and if you cant store it at home ...storage fee's as well

now renting a static


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would of thought that a BMW 3 Touring will be around 1400KG max for towing and between 70 and 80kg Nosewieght on the Towball. If your new to towing a Caravan I would buy a lighter van untill you feel 100% confident with towing. Sprites are light weight but have a decent amount of extras and comfort also Lunar and Bailey. I tow with my Vectra Hatch 1.9cdti 150 with a max tow weight of 1600kg, my Caravan is 1450kg max so its legal but higher than the 85% rule for stable towing, but I have towed for quite some time and know how to load a Caravan. Buy yourself a copy of Pratical Caravan Magazine and there is loads of helpfull info in that which should help you out.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Yippie another one of us 

We love it !!!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I tow a 2009 Adria 390DS with a 2.0 Golf. Adrias are generally light weight so you should have no problem.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320907866153?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

A210 AMG said:


> Yippie another one of us
> 
> We love it !!!


Nice setup mate :thumb:
My Caravan is a 2005 Swift Blakemere GT which is a Swift Charisma 540 5 Bearth but with Dealer extras which was Harringtons. Just waiting for a couple more years then the daughter will be doing her own things and then a Twin Axle upgrade is on the cards, and idealy a good sized MPV or 4x4


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Like the odd trip in the mobile home myself:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is our 2nd home, not the best of pictures but it shows her.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

This is my caravan



















It's a Swift Charisma 560 with the diner that converts into bunks for the kids and an end bathroom. Would have preferred fixed bunks, but they weren't available 4 years ago when we bought the van.

S-Max was a company car, but now tow it with a Kuga.

Love caravanning and go away for about 7 weeks every year. Benefit of working for myself and the missus working in a school.

We mainly stay on CLs (Certified Locations) as opposed to a club site. CLs are basically just a landscaped farmers field with electrics and a maximum of 5 caravans stuck out in the country in lovely locations.

Been caravanning for about 20 years and towing it ourselves for the past 6 (the in laws used to tow their van for us). Even lived in it for 3 months when at Uni!

Absolutely love it and great for the kids who just play football all day


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

npinks said:


> Like the odd trip in the mobile home myself:thumb:


Wowser that's a beaut!!!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, some awesome caravans there.

I've towed before but not for years, passed my test in 1993 so should be able to tow what I fancy, am able to drive a 7.5 tonne lorry on it after all.

This is what we fancy:


















Nothing too fancy at first just a reason Van to test the water and we like this layout because of the fixed bunks and dinette which would be like a little bedroom for our two small boys.


















Would want a nice awning too mind you, already paid or this years static in Devon so next year will be when we probably get one but I'm already on the offensive .


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

End of the season is a good time to buy as that is when people decide that its time to quite or upgrade and bargains are there to be had. Just check the towing info for your car compared to the caravan as these are law. Awnings vary from mega money Isabella makes down to cheaper Pyramid makes, and then you have the super light weights which look like a tent stapped to the caravan. I have a small Porch awning for small breaks and then we have a big Porch Awning which is roughly half the size of a full one and we always argue when putting them up, they are a real marrage tester lol. My next Caravan is having a Cassette type awning bolted on the side which allows various modes of setup and no argueing.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Who'd have thought it? A caravan thread on DW.

Here's our second home - Swift Challenger 520SE :










Same kind of layout as Danno's.

Echo the advice above - plus get yourself those extending door mirrors - also the law.

Stabilising hitch recommended, too.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep it's all coming back to me, the early starts, Dad shouting at me to adjust the mirrors, left, up right inside out!!. And the misery of putting the awning up. Thank god I'm not that much like my dad . Remember one year on the M25 got wiped out by a big AA lorry breakdown recovery truck, spun the van and car and splintered the caravan and twisted the Sierra so bad one wheel could barely touch the floor. I was 10 and was more worried about the new fish tank we bought in France .


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Couldnt think of anything worse personally.


EDIT: 

BLOODY HELL FIRE they aint cheap eh!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Check this baby out, modern take on an airstream I think

























Might need a bigger car to tow that though.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Couldnt think of anything worse personally.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> BLOODY HELL FIRE they aint cheap eh!


Depends on if your an outdoors kinda person, still like my villa holidays in the Canaries too .....


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

TBH, our caravan is more luxurious than our house!


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

No there not cheap, £18k rrp + £1750 awning and another £1650 on the motor mover

But it's enjoyed, the kids get to play with new friends each trip, I get to wash it and the car and drink a few beers and watch SkyHD in the evenings

Last year had about 50 days away and that was about £1000, compared to two weeks in turkey i priced up for £3500, (family of 4)


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Our second home :thumb:










Need a big car to tow these though as MTLP is 1800kg and unladen weight is over 1400kg, our first caravan's MTLP was 1400kg :lol:

Darren


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's our Chicken Shack - Can't wait to get down to Dorset on Saturday


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

XC60, Not jealous much


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

What do you guys get towing? MPG wise.

My last car a Petrol ML350 did 20mpg on a good day, probably more like 17mpg

Current car a Merc E320Cdi with a Brabus 'box' does 28mpg towing which I think is brilliant 

Some nice rigs keep posting them


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

A210 AMG said:


> What do you guys get towing? MPG wise.


Around 25 MPG in the Kuga for me. Guess it depends on the weight of the caravan you're pulling tho


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ true  yes.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

All looking smart, went on van trader last night, spoilt for choice around the 6k mark for a 5 year old fixed bunk type, have agreed it will be a cash purchase so next year (and my 996tt slides further out of reach ).

But family fun is more valuable than owning my dream car..


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Once you have your Caravan you will then relise how many times you have been ripped off by going abroad or hireing something for 2 weeks. We originaly had a Pennine Folding Camper but we wanted a bit more room and something warmer in the low seasons so we changed to the Caravan. The price of the Caravan probably works out at just over 2x 2week Family Holidays abroad including spending money, but that was only a months worth while the Caravan is with us forever and paid for. We havent been abroad since we got the caravan due to the cost and me having a duff back and being cramped up on a plane for 4/5 hours at a time, so for us its the best move we have ever done.
Our next trip is in early August to Devon for 2 weeks on a AA top site and I cant wait, and my best mate is coming with us ( my dog ) which I am so happy about compared to going abroad.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Danno1975 said:


> Depends on if your an outdoors kinda person, still like my villa holidays in the Canaries too .....


Love outdoors mate just.....driving about with it on the back of my car sticking to 50mph etc its just... to me personally dull, but i dont mind sleeping in them lol

Although i would love to just buy a motorhome toss my clothes etc in and just go exploring around the uk europe and as far as i could go right round the world :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

You can do 60 on the motorways and even 65 like I do, that extra 5mph can make a big difference on a long trip, subject to conditions of course


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

This combo should get pretty decent mpg, but I think I might be missing the point...



















Serious question now guys (based on my ignorance/intriuge); and something I never thought about until I owned a car... what sort of strain does towing one of those "rather large" caravans place on a car engine? Obviously most of you have rather decent sized/diesel motors... but I always feel a twinge of mechanical sympathy for mine when just "well loaded".


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

hawkpie said:


> Around 25 MPG in the Kuga for me. Guess it depends on the weight of the caravan you're pulling tho


Mine varies 22 mpg worst 27 mpg best , Van 1600 Kg

hawkpie you don't store your van at DTS on Nelson Way, by any chance?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Love outdoors mate just.....driving about with it on the back of my car sticking to 50mph etc its just... to me personally dull, but i dont mind sleeping in them lol
> 
> Although i would love to just buy a motorhome toss my clothes etc in and just go exploring around the uk europe and as far as i could go right round the world :thumb:


Yeah as a 70+ kinda long distance driver the slower speeds will take a bit of getting used too


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Your only allowed to tow upto the manufactuers specs and you have also got to watch the noseweight of the caravan on the towball as they have weight limits aswell but they all vary depending on the cars themselves. You can tell you have a caravan on the back with every car as the weight and drag pull you back but once your on the move its easy to forget you have a caravan on the back ( like I do ) and have to watch the speed. DMF Clutches are the worst things for caravaners on modern cars and this is where Auto's are now sometimes better. Some Automatic cars can towm more than a manual but on the other end mpg is lower. Some of the pictures of massive twinaxle caravans need a big heavy 4x4 really for the weight of the vehicle itself, the higher towbar weight and power.


----------



## Wilkoturo (May 10, 2012)

Here is mine  




























last one is my mate


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

That makes sense. Do you think lazy/large capacity/torquey engines are better... wondering how we'll when all cars have these highly strung "eco" engines in them!?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> That makes sense. Do you think lazy/large capacity/torquey engines are better... wondering how we'll when all cars have these highly strung "eco" engines in them!?


Deisels are always best for towing because of the low down torque and MPG but as you have said maybe the new low CC Turbo cars will be good at towing but I dont think they will beat a deisel


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you know what?, all this rain has put me off a caravan for now


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Danno1975 said:


> Do you know what?, all this rain has put me off a caravan for now


I would rather be in my Caravan with a nice view and chilled when its raining than stuck at home raining. I find that life when in the Caravan is so much better and everyone is friendly compared to the arsey twits where I live


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Shinyvec said:


> I would rather be in my Caravan with a nice view and chilled when its raining than stuck at home raining. I find that life when in the Caravan is so much better and everyone is friendly compared to the arsey twits where I live


Your probably right, justnfednupmtonight because of an arsey twit at work.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

About 4 weeks untill our 2 week Caravan Holiday in Devon and I cant wait, and hopefully we will miss all the boring Olympics on TV and be out and about having fun instead


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Where in Devon are you going, I am in East Devon from the 23rd, looking forward to it, but last year our dog died on the first day after arriving and we are in the same caravan as we rent of the same lady so it will mixed feelings that we go this year with our new dog who to be honest is an irritating little **** most of the time .






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

